# كيف نستفيد من الفريسى والعشار كلاهما



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2010)

*كيف نستفيد  من الفريسى والعشار كلاهما


من لو18 : 10 
  (انسانان صعدا الى الهيكل ليصليا واحد فريسي و الاخر عشار* 11 اما  الفريسي  فوقف يصلي في نفسه هكذا اللهم انا اشكرك اني لست مثل باقي الناس  الخاطفين  الظالمين الزناة و لا مثل هذا العشار* 12 اصوم مرتين في الاسبوع و  اعشر كل  ما اقتنيه* 13 و اما العشار فوقف من بعيد لا يشاء ان يرفع عينيه  نحو السماء  بل قرع على صدره قائلا اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطئ* 14 اقول لكم  ان هذا نزل  الى بيته مبررا دون ذاك لان كل من يرفع نفسه يتضع و من يضع  نفسه يرتفع )


 اولا لنتعرف على الفريسيين او معلمين الناموس
 لم تكن تلك  الطبقة من المعلمين موجودة قديما ولكنها استحثت باشكال غير  منظمة بعد السبى  لانه لم يوجد قديما معلم للناموس ليس من سبط لاوى او نبى  ممسوح من الرب و  لكن فى اثناء فترة حكم الميكابيين وتواصل بنى اسرائيل مع  اليونانيين سواء  فى اسرائيل او خارجها فى مصر اللتى خضعت للحكم البطلمى  وانتشار المدارس  التاملية فى الفلسفات ظهرت بالتوابع تلك الطبقات المعلمة  للناموس وانتشرت  فكرة المجامع المنتشرة فى كل اسرائيل فكان من هؤلاء  المعلمين ان تشددوا  كثيرا فى الناموس وذلك نتيجة الاحتلال الرومانى  والاحتلال الفكرى من  الفلسفة اليونانية وقد نجحوا فى ذلك بالفعل محافظين  على تراثهم وشريعتهم  وناموسهم ولكن يبدو كما قال بولس الرسول كفريسى ان  العلم ينفخ والمحبة تبنى  كورنثوس1 8: 1 علموا كثيرا بوصية تحب الرب الهك  من كل قلبك ومن كل فكرك  ومن كل قدرتك علمو الناس التوراه ولايما سفر  التثنية الاصحاح 30 اصحاح الحب  الالهى الحق ان الفريسيين كانت لهم طرق  مستقيمة ولكن بدون روح فنما لهم  روح الغرور هم اسرع من ينفذ الوصية ولكن  احاسهم بروح الوصية كمثل احساس  الورقة المكتوبة عليها الوصية 
 لقد دخل بطلنا  الفريسى   الى الهيكل بكل ثقة مقدما الشكر للرب ولكن  بدون ذبيحة والذبيحة هنا روح  منسحق ولاشك انه لو ككان هناك روح لتولد لديه  الانسحاق لم يشكر الرب من اجل  اعمال الرب ولكن من اجل العطايا التى  يعملها هو قائلا اللهم انى اشكرك انى  لست مثل باقى الناس وهنا تبدوا روح  الكبرياء حيث يشعر انه احسن الكل على  الاطلاق ناظرا لخطايا الغير مدينا  اياهم فى حضرة الديان متباهيا بصومة ولم  يتباهى بالنعمة المعطاه له كى  يصوم مغرورا بعشورة اللتى يعطيها ولم يشكر  الرب على وجود المقانيات اللتى  يعطى منها واثقا فى ذاته انه افضل من العشار  الموجود اين الروح يا معلم  الناموس كيف تركز على العشار وتنسى صاحب البيت  وانت واقف منتصب القامة  امامه بعطايا تظن انها هى كل البر ولكن لن تاخذ  البر لانك تظن انه موجود  فيك
 اما صديقنا الثانى فاغلب الظن انه كان  مترددا فى الدخول وهو المذول من  الشعب ولكن لكى ياخذ خطوة الذهاب للهيكل  لابد ان ثمة توبة حركت قلبة ذهب  مثقلا بهموم وظلم لكثيرين ذهب متعب صغير  النفس باحتياج للخلاص جعلة يقف  بعيدا لايجرؤ على رفع عينيه مقرا بذنبة  صارخا من خلجات نفسه قارعا صدرة  اللهم ارحمنى فانى خاطىء مقدما ذبيحة  الانسحاق فقبلها الرب معطيه ثمرة  التوبة التى هى البر 
 ولكن احبائى لكى  يكمل العشار توبته محتاج تدقيق الفريى ولكن بروح  الاتضاع
 ليتنا نعيش  التدقيق مثل  الفريسى   مقدمين الانسحاق ذبيحة شكر مثل العشار

منقول​*


----------



## zezza (26 يونيو 2010)

*



			ليتنا نعيش التدقيق مثل  الفريسى  مقدمين الانسحاق ذبيحة شكر مثل العشار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*تأمل جميل جدا جدا 
الصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى من الميزة اللى كانت عند الفريسى و هى التدقيق 
شكرا ماما كاندى على الموضوع المفيد ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2010)

> ليتنا نعيش التدقيق مثل الفريسى مقدمين الانسحاق ذبيحة شكر مثل العشار​



*ميرسى حبيبتى تامل اكثر من رائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2010)

*ولكن احبائى لكى   يكمل العشار توبته محتاج تدقيق الفريى ولكن بروح  الاتضاع
 ليتنا نعيش  التدقيق مثل  الفريسى   مقدمين الانسحاق ذبيحة شكر مثل العشار



موضوع rdl يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع يا كاندى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2010)

zezza قال:


> تأمل جميل جدا جدا
> الصراحة اول مرة اخد بالى من الميزة اللى كانت عند الفريسى و هى التدقيق
> شكرا ماما كاندى على الموضوع المفيد ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى تامل اكثر من رائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا هابى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *ولكن احبائى لكى   يكمل العشار توبته محتاج تدقيق الفريى ولكن بروح  الاتضاع
> ليتنا نعيش  التدقيق مثل  الفريسى   مقدمين الانسحاق ذبيحة شكر مثل العشار
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (14 أغسطس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع يا كاندى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2010)

> لكن احبائى لكى يكمل العشار توبته* محتاج تدقيق الفريى ولكن بروح الاتضاع*​




موضوع جميل جدا ورااائع 

شكرا أختنا الغاليه

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (18 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع جدا جميل
شكراا 

محبتي​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ورااائع
> 
> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> 
> الرب يبارككم​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جدا جميل
> شكراا
> 
> محبتي​



ميرسى لزوقك بنوته 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً شكراً أختنا الحبيبة كاندى 
وحتى العنوان يحمل معنىً جميلاً ومفيداً جداً
فالحكيم هو من يستفيد من أخطاء ومساوئ الغير ، وليس فقط من محاسن البعض


----------



## candy shop (23 يناير 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع جميل جداً شكراً أختنا الحبيبة كاندى
> وحتى العنوان يحمل معنىً جميلاً ومفيداً جداً
> فالحكيم هو من يستفيد من أخطاء ومساوئ الغير ، وليس فقط من محاسن البعض



شكرااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا مكرم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل ياكاندى الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


> موضوع جميل ياكاندى الرب يباركك





شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا​​*


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <b>راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا​​</b>



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى كرستينا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## rania79 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ياماميتو
ربى يباركك


----------

